

Why submitting a YV application late isn't as bad as you think - carljoseph
https://medium.com/@jice_lavocat/applying-late-why-it-does-matter-c0ab707ee71f

======
osakasaul
The point of getting in last, after other projects have been evaluated, is
strong. Just, not too far last, it would seem.

~~~
graphemeride
Indeed, during the last hour of the YC application, there have been 1
submission/second. !

------
jice_lavocat
Thanks for having shared this post here. There is a small typo in the title
:-)

